# Why you should not buy an EVGA SuperNova NEX650G/750G (aka G1)



## shilka

Before i begin i want to say no i have not reviewed this unit nor is this a review and all credit goes to Techpowerup as i got the info from them

Alright i thought the EVGA thread cleared it up as to why you should not buy an NEX650G/750G, but a lot did not seemed to get the word or understood why so i am going to make a whole thread as to why not
First off lest start with OEM and the platform used its FSP and its based on a group regulated Aurum, the word group regulated should already tell you whats wrong with it

And before anyone misunderstand no the SuperNova G2/P2 and all the other SuperNova models have NOTHING in common with the NEX650G/NEX750G those are based on other platforms not FSP Aurum based units, so this thread is ONLY about the NEX650G/NEX750G

Quoted from Techpowerup´s review of the NEX750G
*EVGA trusted FSP with their smaller SuperNova units, and they, to be more specific, utilized their Aurum platform. Definitely not the platform we would use for a PSU that belongs to a high-end series and one that has to compete with pretty advanced opponents*






The main problem here is not crappy capacitors or super crappy build quality its as said before its group regulated
What that mean you might ask?

It means that all the rails are treated as one big group and not regulated independent
The result of that is some truly crappy voltage regulation in fact some of the WORST i have ever seen

*Note that all ripple and voltage results are from the unit(s) at full load*







This alone here should be the reason why you should not buy it but it gets worse then that
When you are thinking of a group regulated you are thinking well that would make it pretty cheap right? the Rosewill Capstone is in the same price range and sometimes cheaper and is an overall better unit

Again for anyone that are going to misunderstand no the NEX models are not going to blow up nor are they super crappy like some of the stuff from HEC, the word here is very mediocre nothing more

All info and pictures came from techpowerup and the testing has been done by them so all credit goes to them not me.


----------



## Weshhh

I'm glad i didn't go with the nex750 and bought the ax760 instead.


----------



## shilka

*


----------



## Capt

oh boy, there are going to be some angry product managers when they see this thread.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capt*
> 
> oh boy, there are going to be some angry product managers when they see this thread.


Its their own fault for selling a unit like that at such a high price

You know if they took 50$ off the price it would not be so bad its still not very good but at least its not a ripoff

And no the EVGA SuperNova G2 models are nothing like the NEX models they are fact the total reverse damm good models for a great price

Its only the NEX models you should avoid


----------



## GorbazTheDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capt*
> 
> oh boy, there are going to be some angry product managers when they see this thread.


They have noone to blame but themselves or their employees...


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorbazTheDragon*
> 
> They have noone to blame but themselves or their employees...


To be fair the NEX models where the first PSU´s EVGA sold

And there is a story behind why they went with FSP and not Seasonic as they planed

Anyway for a first try it could have gone a lot worse then it did but it could have been alot better

Reason for this thread is i still see the NEX models gets recommended and i got tired of saying the same things over and over


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Looks like the Corsair CX has competition







. I hope people realize that units built like this are meant for casual FB, YT, or E-Mail rigs. They are not meant to be used by enthusiasts or gamers. Thanks for the heads-up shilka. I'm almost tempted to start collecting information you put out like this and group it up for you.
Quote:


> shilka's List of Approved PSUs


And then the next part
Quote:


> shilka's Explosive PSU List


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Looks like the Corsair CX has competition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I hope people realize that units built like this are meant for casual FB, YT, or E-Mail rigs. They are not meant to be used by enthusiasts or gamers. Thanks for the heads-up shilka. I'm almost tempted to start collecting information you put out like this and group it up for you.
> And then the next part


NEX models are mediocre and overpriced they are not dangerous or will blow up like some of the crap from HEC or even worse Golden Tiger


----------



## AlphaC

* Waits for EVGA Jacob to scold you.

EVGA Supernova G is worse than Corsair CS because they have the same exact name as the higher end G2 units except for one number , unless the retailer does their due diligence to write NEX.

I'm surprised it has a 10 year warranty tbh

Amazon pricing history:
http://camelcamelcamel.com/EVGA-SuperNOVA-NEX650G-Certified-120-PG-0650-GR/product/B009YC3DKY?context=browse
Lowest: $80 for 650W

http://camelcamelcamel.com/EVGA-SuperNOVA-NEX750G-Certified-120-PG-0750-GR/product/B009YC3EAI?context=browse
Lowest: $100 for 750W


----------



## shilka

Well it does not change facts just because EVGA Jacob and others dont like them

Something thats seems to be a huge problem with the Corsair fanboys as they scream bloody murderer over the facts in the CX and RM threads


----------



## TheReciever

Support seems to be flimsy though as well, so unless that's changed in the last few months I wouldn't consider purchasing to begin with.

That is in regards to Corsair. Not EVGA


----------



## shilka

They should EOL the NEX650G/NEX750G now that they have the G2 models which are everything the NEX models are not

I do think EVGA learned a lot from the NEX models and i also belive they took some feedback

As said for a first try it could have been alot worse

At the end of the day skip the NEX models and go with the G2 its much better in all areas


----------



## GorbazTheDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> As said for a first try it could have been alot worse


I think that is one of the things that has surprised me about eVGA, when they try making a product for a part of the industry they have not previously covered, they do quite a decent job, even when compared to the companies who are more experienced in those fields. Just look at the hadron, it's their first ever case, and it's pretty well designed.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorbazTheDragon*
> 
> I think that is one of the things that has surprised me about eVGA, when they try making a product for a part of the industry they have not previously covered, they do quite a decent job, even when compared to the companies who are more experienced in those fields. Just look at the hadron, it's their first ever case, and it's pretty well designed.


As i said there is actually a story as to why the NEX650/NEX750 was ordered from FSP and not Seasonic as was the plan

I dont know if this story is true or not as i have no way to confirm if it is or not


----------



## redxmaverick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> And there is a story behind why they went with FSP


Says it all right here. FSP... Yep. Don't buy this model.


----------



## AlphaC

shilka, it's not like the Supernova G2 or P2 were spotless either. The only reason why they don't catch as much flak is because 1000W PSUs are not high market share.

What lets EVGA get away with it is they were honest enough to admit the problem and RMA everyone's G2/P2 that had the issues.

EOL-ing Supernova NEX would be a good idea, but they need to move all the units off once Supernova G2 has sufficient production volume.

I don't understand the need for so many prefixes and suffixes however.

It ought to be
SuperNOVA Classified instead of SuperNOVA NEX1500 Classified , this was a terrible naming situation as it doesn't tell the Gold efficiency
SuperNOVA P2
SuperNOVA G2
SuperNOVA G --- instead of SuperNOVA NEX_____G
SuperNOVA B --- instead of Supernova NEX_____B

the NEX designation is meaningless


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redxmaverick*
> 
> Says it all right here. FSP... Yep. Don't buy this model.


FSP can make good units so saying that is not fair and its wrong as well

The NZXT HALE 90 V2 was made by FSP yes NZXT did take part in designing it so maybe thats why it turned out so well?

Anyway the FSP Aurum Pro can take on and even beat the old Corsair AX850 in some areas so bashing FSP is not fair
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> shilka, it's not like the Supernova G2 or P2 were spotless either. The only reason why they don't catch as much flak is because 1000W PSUs are not high market share.
> 
> What lets EVGA get away with it is they were honest enough to admit the problem and RMA everyone's G2/P2 that had the issues.
> 
> EOL-ing Supernova NEX would be a good idea, but they need to move all the units off once Supernova G2 has sufficient production volume.
> 
> I don't understand the need for so many prefixes and suffixes however.
> 
> It ought to be
> SuperNOVA Classified instead of SuperNOVA NEX1500 Classified , this was a terrible naming situation as it doesn't tell the Gold efficiency
> SuperNOVA P2
> SuperNOVA G2
> SuperNOVA G --- instead of SuperNOVA NEX_____G
> SuperNOVA B --- instead of Supernova NEX_____B
> 
> the NEX designation is meaningless


As far as i know the only problems with the G2 and P2 was on one batch and that batch was recalled and everyone that had one was offered a new one for free


----------



## AlphaC

https://www.evga.com/articles/00803/
Quote:


> EVGA has discovered that a small batch of our 1300W & 1000W Power Supplies (P/N: 120-G2-1300-XR, 220-P2-1000-XR, 120-G2-1000-XR) did not meet the quality levels that EVGA stands behind. There is insufficient insulation on the thermal pad by a heatsink which may cause the Power Supply to shut down or be unable to power on. If you have one of these part numbers, please fill in your serial number below on this page to see if your power supply is affected. NOTE: This symptom should not occur on ANY Power Supply that was purchased on October 1st, 2013 or later.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> https://www.evga.com/articles/00803/


Yes one batch and it was reported all over at the time and it was fixed they where recalled and the users that had one got it replaced for free

So am not saying that everything went fine with the G2/P2´s


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> NEX models are mediocre and overpriced they are not dangerous or will blow up like some of the crap from HEC or even worse Golden Tiger


Exactly. Then make it clear that is the conclusion.
Every tiem you create such a thread people think it is an accident waiting to happen while in reality all you are basically saying is that there are better units out there for similar money and similar units for less money.

You should learn to choose your words more carefully and moreover; learn that this is an international forum and not every brand and type is available in every country.

I really like coming to OCN and read good written comments from people that know what they talk about and help out the entire community that way.
You just seem to be here to hurt companies and crash products into the groud. How the section moderators tolerate your threads is beyond me.


----------



## shilka

How else would anyone know whats mediocre and i dont really care what you or anyone thinks

Fact are still facts if anyone dont like them then dont read this thread or the others

I am allowed to say whatever i want its called free speech ever heard of that?

And since when was it not allowed to criticize a product for its flaws?

If you are just here to complain then go away


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> How else would anyone know whats mediocre and i dont really care what you or anyone thinks
> 
> Fact are still facts if anyone dont like them then dont read this thread or the others
> 
> I am allowed to say whatever i want its called free speech ever heard of that?
> 
> And since when was it not allowed to criticize a product for its flaws?
> 
> If you are just here to complain then go away


Same for me and for you mate.

Fact are still facts if anyone dont like them then dont read this.

I am allowed to say whatever i want its called free speech ever heard of that?

And since when was it not allowed to criticize a critic for his flaws?

If you are just here to complain then go away.










You need to learn HOW to write down critic. And how to reads others critic. You clearly do know what you are talking about. But you are extremely blunt towards products and other users. The tone in your titles and replies does not cohere with the actual "wrongness" of the product. This has been said by many in the topics, but you really do not seem to care and that is sad because your insights could be very well for the entire community as long as you learned HOW to write them down and reach the correct tone for the thread and its title.


----------



## AlphaC

Hukkel , shilka is 100% correct.

For the $80+ / €80 the NEX series commands you're better off with a number of other PSUs.

Group regulated , crap mediocre voltage regulation, crossload issues , noise (See http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Cases-and-Cooling/EVGA-SuperNOVA-NEX750G-Gold-Power-Supply-Review/Final-Thoughts-and-Conclus) aren't enough for him to write "why you should not buy" one?

What would you want him to write? "why you should not buy one more than $50 / €50 "?

NEX750G


NEX650G


----------



## shilka

When everyone keeps recommending it and i need to say the same things again and again over and over i just get tired of it and make a why you should not buy it thread

Its information and facts not outright lies and bashing despite it seems like it to some

There are tons of other units out there that are just as bad or worse, The next target would probably be the Thermaltake Toughpower Grand due to its god awful ripple suppression, That is if everyone starts recommending it


----------



## GorbazTheDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> You need to learn HOW to write down critic. And how to reads others critic. You clearly do know what you are talking about. But you are extremely blunt towards products and other users. The tone in your titles and replies does not cohere with the actual "wrongness" of the product. This has been said by many in the topics, but you really do not seem to care and that is sad because your insights could be very well for the entire community as long as you learned HOW to write them down and reach the correct tone for the thread and its title.


No.

I think he writes fine as he does, it is up to you to be a good reader and understand what he means with what he writes.


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Hukkel , shilka is 100% correct.
> 
> What would you want him to write? "why you should not buy one more than $50 / €50 "?


There are 100s of PSUs out there and each one of them are in different ranges in price and for different ranges of users etc etc. Plus priceranges are different from region to region and country to country.

The way Shilka makes these threads will give a reader the idea the PSU that gets mentioned is a horrible piece of **** that will blow up and take every other piece of hardware you have with it.
That is the tone of the threads and that is wrong on so many levels.

Lets take the Corsair RM series as an example. He bashes the PSU like he is havign fun doing it.

Where I live it is cheaper than any of its direct competitors. It is not as good as more expensive units, well yeah, they are more expensive units. They are more expensive for a reason.

In a mining thread a member on here told everyone they should never get the RM1000 because it is a horrible PSU and linked to Shilkas thread.
Why? Because that is how people think of the RM series after the bashing he did.

Fact of the matter is that the people at hand might have had a perfect PSU for them in the RM1000. But just because Shilka thinks there are better units out there that cost equal or less they run away from the RM series screaming.

The titles of the topics are laying a stigma onto a brand and/or product. And this hurts the company at hand by missing out on a lot of sales. At lot of time losing it against even a perhaps worse units he didn't make a bashing topic about.

End of the line; he should understand the weight of the issues with this PSU and report accordingly. The RM series are a fine PSU range. But there are better ones in the same pricerange where Shilka lives. That is all there is to it. Outright telling people not to get it is wrong on many levels. So yeah that is what I think he should report and make titles accordingly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> When everyone keeps recommending it and i need to say the same things again and again over and over i just get tired of it and make a why you should not buy it thread
> 
> Its information and facts not outright lies and bashing despite it seems like it to some
> 
> There are tons of other units out there that are just as bad or worse, The next target would probably be the Thermaltake Toughpower Grand due to its god awful ripple suppression, That is if everyone starts recommending it


This is exactly that you SHOULD report. Because people buy those units since you tell them not to get the EVGA in this particular case.

If the PSUs are dangerous it is a whole different ballgame. But if it is mediocre in quality and you would recommend others for the same price then do so.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorbazTheDragon*
> 
> No.
> 
> I think he writes fine as he does, it is up to you to be a good reader and understand what he means with what he writes.


OCN is a community of litterally 100.000s of users. Once you have people look up to you and your knowledge you should also take that responsibility and report accordingly.
Not everyone reading here is a skilled user. Perhaps you are, but others might not be.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Lets take the Corsair RM series as an example. He bashes the PSU like he is havign fun doing it.


Because the PSU is overpriced for its quality. It's quality is obviously overrated by many people.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Where I live it is cheaper than any of its direct competitors. It is not as good as more expensive units, well yeah, they are more expensive units. They are more expensive for a reason.


Look at the prices weigh the options. He never says not to get a PSU under all circumstances, he says that considering the price (where he is) there are better options, and if there are better options there is NO REASON to get the worse option.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> In a mining thread a member on here told everyone they should never get the RM1000 because it is a horrible PSU and linked to Shilkas thread.
> Why? Because that is how people think of the RM series after the bashing he did.


The PSU is horrible compared to what it should be considering the price or the reputation it has.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Fact of the matter is that the people at hand might have had a perfect PSU for them in the RM1000. But just because Shilka thinks there are better units out there that cost equal or less they run away from the RM series screaming.


The thing is there are (in most cases) better units for better prices...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> The titles of the topics are laying a stigma onto a brand and/or product. And this hurts the company at hand by missing out on a lot of sales. At lot of time losing it against even a perhaps worse units he didn't make a bashing topic about.


The thing is consumers should be familiar with the downsides of a product, but if a company releases a crappy product for a high price they should be bashed for it, and it should hurt their reputation so they don't do it again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> If the PSUs are dangerous it is a whole different ballgame. But if it is mediocre in quality and you would recommend others for the same price then do so.
> OCN is a community of litterally 100.000s of users. Once you have people look up to you and your knowledge you should also take that responsibility and report accordingly.
> Not everyone reading here is a skilled user. Perhaps you are, but others might not be.


The terrible voltage regulation of the NEX units is potentially dangerous for the longevity of components, which is what he has continually been saying.


----------



## shilka

Its not bashing when all that is stated are facts again if you dont like it then dont read it

And how much do you really think it hurt sales when its one thread on one forum on the internet

Also you have missed a key point, Sometimes to get someone´s attention you need to be blunt which is the very reason why its call why you should not buy to get everyone´s attention

If anyone misunderstand clear and plain english text then sory its not my problem

How much more clear could it be i cant take account for every level of stupidity or that the reader cant understand what i say

Go back and read the OP and tell me what you dont understand?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorbazTheDragon*
> 
> Because the PSU is overpriced for its quality. It's quality is obviously overrated by many people.
> Look at the prices weigh the options. He never says not to get a PSU under all circumstances, he says that considering the price (where he is) there are better options, and if there are better options there is NO REASON to get the worse option.
> The PSU is horrible compared to what it should be considering the price or the reputation it has.
> The thing is there are (in most cases) better units for better prices...
> The thing is consumers should be familiar with the downsides of a product, but if a company releases a crappy product for a high price they should be bashed for it, and it should hurt their reputation so they don't do it again.
> The terrible voltage regulation of the NEX units is potentially dangerous for the longevity of components, which is what he has continually been saying.


Pretty much all this


----------



## fishingfanatic

Yeah I can c a bit of grumbling from this but that's usually how things get improved upon, from feedback and suggestions.

I guess I must be a HUGE Corsair psu fan, bcuz they've never let me down, even when they should have....lol.









FF


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler tag pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I can c a bit of grumbling from this but that's usually how things get improved upon, from feedback and suggestions.
> 
> I guess I must be a HUGE Corsair psu fan, bcuz they've never let me down, even when they should have....lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FF


From what I've heard, the TX, HX, and HX are pretty good, just slightly over priced. I'm using the TX850.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> From what I've heard, the TX, HX, and HX are pretty good, just slightly over priced. I'm using the TX850.


TX and HX are still better then the RM, So if the choice comes between those 3 i would still pick the best made one with the best parts and ripple and voltage regulation

Which means that the RM despite being fully modular and its overhyped quiet everything i would still pick a HX if between those 3


----------



## fishingfanatic

Well I'm happy with them all. Fully modular is nice but really only good if ur using a small space/case.


----------



## shilka

I am going to bump this thread since it seems like too many has not seen it already.
So bump


----------



## TheReciever

Le bump


----------



## PureBlackFire

does EVGA have any plans to make a really good psu in the sub 750 watt range?


----------



## shilka

*


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The brand new EVGA SuperNova GS 550 and 650 watts are a fully modular version of the Seasonic G so yes.
> Dont think they are sold yet as i have not seen them.
> 
> The 550/650 are only the third fully modular Seasonic G the other two are the XFX XTR below 750 watts and the Antec Edge below 750 watts.


thanks I hadn't even heard of those GS models beyond the 850 watt version. Antec Edge is a bit pricey IMO and I don't like LED fans.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> thanks I hadn't even heard of those GS models beyond the 850 watt version. Antec Edge is a bit pricey IMO and I don't like LED fans.


The Antec is the only multi rail version of the Seasonic G as far as i know.
Dont know why Enermax and Antec feel like every PSU they sell just HAVE to be multi rail.

As for the GS the XTR and Edge all of them are Seasonic KM3 based above 750 watts.


----------



## TheSkunk

Okay so I'm looking at buying a new powersupply and im looking at the EVGA Supernova 750B2 but it has multicolored wires at the end which will look crap in my case so i looked at the EVGA Supernova NEX750B but people keep telling me no don't by that but it has all black wires so why should i stay away from this one specifically over the B2

Im buying this to overclock my fx 8230 and r9 290


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSkunk*
> 
> Okay so I'm looking at buying a new powersupply and im looking at the EVGA Supernova 750B2 but it has multicolored wires at the end which will look crap in my case so i looked at the EVGA Supernova NEX750B but people keep telling me no don't by that but it has all black wires so why should i stay away from this one specifically over the B2
> 
> Im buying this to overclock my fx 8230 and r9 290


Why you should not buy an EVGA SuperNova NEX750B (aka B1)


----------



## TheSkunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Why you should not buy an EVGA SuperNova NEX750B (aka B1)


so i should pick the Supernova 750B2 ?but what can i do about the crappy multicolored cables? that dosnt cost alot of money like extension kits?

can i vinyl paint them without voiding the warranty?


----------



## GorbazTheDragon

I'd suggest taking a look at the 750w G2. I can't remember about the Rosewill Capstones cable colouring, but that is also a good option.


----------



## TheSkunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorbazTheDragon*
> 
> I'd suggest taking a look at the 750w G2. I can't remember about the Rosewill Capstones cable colouring, but that is also a good option.


been looking at that but i cant see why i should spend a extra £30 on that over the B2


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSkunk*
> 
> been looking at that but i cant see why i should spend a extra £30 on that over the B2


Becasue its much better in every way.
You get what you pay for most of time.


----------



## TheSkunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Becasue its much better in every way.
> You get what you pay for most of time.


can u recommend another PSU around the same price as the B2 which in the uk is currently at £64 with same power


----------



## shilka

Seasonic M12II if you dont mind the fan being loud under load.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

You are worried about warranty on a PSU, but willing to risk an entire system to a bad unit...

Not sure if this is irony or a Catch-22. Just woke up.


----------



## TheSkunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> You are worried about warranty on a PSU, but willing to risk an entire system to a bad unit...
> 
> Not sure if this is irony or a Catch-22. Just woke up.


im not gonna buy a psu im gonna have for 5 years and void the warranty


----------



## Justin Demoude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Seasonic M12II if you dont mind the fan being loud under load.


I would like to ask you about the refurbished NEX750B's (120-PB-0750-RX) currently offered by Newegg. Specifically, do you know if the components inside have been upgraded or are they just filled up with the same boards that EVGA originally used?

Thanks mch, and awaiting your reply.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Justin Demoude*
> 
> I would like to ask you about the refurbished NEX750B's (120-PB-0750-RX) currently offered by Newegg. Specifically, do you know if the components inside have been upgraded or are they just filled up with the same boards that EVGA originally used?
> 
> Thanks mch, and awaiting your reply.


Its the same old crap


----------



## amjadqqa

I came here because I was trouble shooting I have (NEX 750b) and it was idling then the power supply fan went crazy then i smelled something burning I unpluged so fast and ...


----------



## shilka

The NEX750B has nothing to do with the NEX650G/750G
The NEX650G//750 Aka G1 are rebranded FSP Aurum units but the NEX750B aka B1 uses another FSP platform.


----------



## ChronoBodi

I really really do not want to necro this, but this happens to be in my Powerspec PC, the Supernova NEX 750w B1.

As I understand it's not the greatest, nor the worst, it's just meh basically.

Um, seems to do fine 24/7 folding on a GTX 1080, constant 220-250 watts power consumption.

But seems better to treat this 750w more like a 650w/550w PSU considering it's not that great at voltage regulation if doing actual 750w loads.


----------



## shilka

The B1 has nothing to do with the G1 its uses another FSP platform then the G1 which uses the FSP Aurum platform.


----------



## fishingfanatic

Just buy a Corsair psu. been using them for yrs without a hitch.

Actually mistakenly ran a pr of 690s with a TX 850M. Still going strong. Just sold my 1st psu with a system. 2007 and not a problem, not even

once.

Sorry, just slightly biased towards Corsair.

Just don't buy the cheaper models. TX HX and AX series r what I use.

Ventured to another brand a few times only to be disappointed.

FF


----------



## shilka

Some EVGA units are not all that good such as the G1/B1/BQ/GS/GQ and the non SuperNova units
But the B2/G2/G2L/P2/T2/G3 are very good

As long as you know which ones to avoid and which ones are good there is no reason not to get an EVGA unit
http://www.overclock.net/t/1541939/evga-supernova-lineup-explained


----------

